# Shepton Mallet Tickets



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Due to a new business venture suddenly arising we are going to have to drop out of Shepton. Our tickets are available staying with MHF from Thursday. 

£20 if you want them. Send me a pm


stew


----------

